# Suche Buch zu XSD



## Samson_Miller (11. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

Ich suche ein gutes Buch über xml aber auch xsd sollte nicht zu knapp kommen. Ein wenig kenntnisse habe ich schon in xml, also sollte es kein Buch sein, was ganz bei 0 beginnt. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## huckfinn (11. Okt 2006)

Hi,

Skulus/ Wiederstein: XML-Schema ; Galileo Computing; Vollständige Einführung, Grundlage, Parxis, Referenzen Datenmodellierung.
Abgesehen das die Typen eine Babuschka nicht von einer Matrioschka unterscheiden können echt gut und sehr übersichtlich.

Bis denne Huckfinn


----------



## byte (12. Okt 2006)

huckfinn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Abgesehen das die Typen eine Babuschka nicht von einer Matrioschka unterscheiden können echt gut und sehr übersichtlich.



Was soll das denn sein? Kenne die "Russian Doll" in Zusammenhang mit XML-Schema aber Babuschka und Matrioschka? Nie gehört und Google spuckt auch nix aus.


----------



## Samson_Miller (12. Okt 2006)

Danke für den Tipp. Nur bei Amazon schreiben manche, dass es einige Fehler in dem Buch gibt. Somit bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher.


----------



## huckfinn (12. Okt 2006)

Hi,

Eine Babuschka ist einfach eine OMA. Eine Matroschka ist eine Puppe, die man öffnen kann und dann ist wieder 'ne Puppe drin ... . Die Jungs im Buch nennen ineinandergeschachelte XML-Hierarchiekonstrukte  Babuschka-Design (Omadesign) meinen aber wahrscheinlich die Metapher mit der Puppe.

Bis denne Huck


----------



## byte (12. Okt 2006)

Die XML Bücher von O'Reilly finde ich sonst auch alle recht gut. Habe das XML-Schema Buch jedoch nicht selbst sondern nur mal was drin nachgeschlagen. Guck einfach mal bei Amazon.


----------

